# "Access is Denied" and "Logon failure" when connecting to home computer resorces



## mlaun (May 3, 2008)

*"Access is Denied" and "Logon failure" when connecting to home computer resorces*

After getting the following error: "user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer". I found the related post here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f13...n-granted-the-requested-logon-type-66647.html

I think there was a common thread with me and other users having problems with mal-ware. You will have to get that fixed first of course.

There was frustration with many users having mixed results from the different fixes offered. :4-dontkno 
I finally found what I think is the universal fix but the previous thread was closed and since it was not listed there, here it is for any of you who get it:
"How to reset security settings back to the defaults" from MS knowledge base
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/313222
After resetting the default security settings, all you have to do is go to:
Control Panel > User Accounts
You will find the guest account turned off. Click on it and turn it back on for all computers that are sharing files or printers.
I hope that helps someone: with 7 years of IT/server admin experience, it still took longer than my patience would tolerate to find the answer.


----------

